
The quest for extreme selfies killed 259 people between 2011 and 2017 - valentinvieriu
https://www.bbc.com/news/newsbeat-45745982
======
valentinvieriu
This evening,my friend and proffesional stuntman, Flavius Cernescu, start
receiving phone calls from friends, telling him how sorry they are for his
lost. Confused, he realized that BBC used the photo of him and his partner,
for a very strange article( the one linked). When confronted, BBC didn’t
responded at all, and literally destroyed their credibility and business too.
You can see them perform at:
[https://youtu.be/zPebGQ7ioH8](https://youtu.be/zPebGQ7ioH8)

